# The Little Trophy



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 5, 2006)

What does the little trophy next to some members' user names mean?

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

That they have a high score in an arcade game.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, like me!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 5, 2006)

And me!


----------



## Carol (Sep 5, 2006)

But not me.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

Me neither :waah:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

I should have three why only one.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I should have three why only one.
> Terry



stop being greedy   jeesh.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I should have three why only one.
> Terry


If you click on it once it shows the games you have a high score in.


----------

